# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (؟)vsالترجي التونسي(؟) دوري ابطال افريقيا -دور (16)- الجمعة 23-4-2010

## سارق الفرح

*المناسبة دورى ابطال افريقيا 
المريخ (السودان) Vs الترجى (تونس )
المكان استاد رادس 
الزمان الجمعة 23 مايو 2010م 
الساعة السادسة مساء 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياسارق الفرح والله سرقت البوست دا من بدري انشاء الله المريخ 1\0
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

ياسارق الفرح والله سرقت البوست دا من بدري انشاء الله المريخ 1\0



 

سلامات عاشقة ومساك فل
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للمريخ 
وتحقيق نتيجة ترفع راسنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياجالب الفرح قول بسم الله يازول
 لكن بينى وبينك انشاء الله قدمك قدم خير علينا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياجالب الفرح قول بسم الله يازول
لكن بينى وبينك انشاء الله قدمك قدم خير علينا



 
امييييييين  
ساعدونا بالدعوات
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

امييييييين  
ساعدونا بالدعوات



دعوات ساي ولا معاها موية باردة
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اللهم انصر الزعيم قولوا امين
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

دعوات ساي ولا معاها موية باردة



 

ههههههههههههه

حوالينا وما علينا
*

----------


## salam

*حديد يلاقي حديد 

منصورين بإذن الله
*

----------


## Almothanna

*برشا المبارة صعيبة علينا ، بس إنشاء الله مربوحة . 
يعيشكم . 

بالعربي حقنا : المبارة والله صعبة بالحيــــــــــــــــــــــــل علينا ، لكن إنشاء الله فايزين .
ربنا يخليكم . 
(عليكم الله ياجماعة الكلام الساهل دا ، بدور لو عويج خشم متل دا ؟؟؟ ) 

بلنتي : سوري ياشباب ، لساني إتعوج من منتديات الجماعة ديل . 

*

----------


## قنوان

*سارق الفرح يا شجاااااااااااااااااااااااااع
بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

برشا المبارة صعيبة علينا ، بس إنشاء الله مربوحة . 
يعيشكم . 

بالعربي حقنا : المبارة والله صعبة بالحيــــــــــــــــــــــــل علينا ، لكن إنشاء الله فايزين .
ربنا يخليكم . 
(عليكم الله ياجماعة الكلام الساهل دا ، بدور لو عويج خشم متل دا ؟؟؟ ) 

بلنتي : سوري ياشباب ، لساني إتعوج من منتديات الجماعة ديل . 






يا مثني هو (عويج) اللسان هين ..
 الكلام ما تلقي ليك كوم جلافيط لابدين بهناك
أصلو الجماعة ديل بالحيل بحبو النسنسة
 
*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة salam
					

حديد يلاقي حديد 

منصورين بإذن الله



ولكل شئ آفة من جنسه **حتى الحديد سطا عليه المبرد
            النصر للمريخ النصر للتاريخ
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ليل الفرح أشيد بشجاعتك وثقتك الكبيرة فى الزعيم
كونك خطفت البوست وقبل أسبوعين من موعد المباراة
النصر لنا ان شاء الله !!
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة salam
					

حديد يلاقي حديد 

منصورين بإذن الله



 
حديد يلاقى حديد
ينبرش الترجى 
ويثبت الصنديد
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

برشا المبارة صعيبة علينا ، بس إنشاء الله مربوحة . 
يعيشكم . 

بالعربي حقنا : المبارة والله صعبة بالحيــــــــــــــــــــــــل علينا ، لكن إنشاء الله فايزين .
ربنا يخليكم . 
(عليكم الله ياجماعة الكلام الساهل دا ، بدور لو عويج خشم متل دا ؟؟؟ ) 

بلنتي : سوري ياشباب ، لساني إتعوج من منتديات الجماعة ديل . 



 
ههههههههه 
يا Almothanna

مربوحة مربوحة ان شاء الله
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

سارق الفرح يا شجاااااااااااااااااااااااااع


بالتوفيق للزعيم



 
مشكورة يا دكتورة 
دعواتك معانا
المريخ سيؤدى مباراة كبيرة 
ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ليل الفرح أشيد بشجاعتك وثقتك الكبيرة فى الزعيم
كونك خطفت البوست وقبل أسبوعين من موعد المباراة
النصر لنا ان شاء الله !!



 
اهلا يا حبيب 
المريخ ان شاء الله قادر على 
ضرب الترجى واداء مباراة تاريخية
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يا مثني هو (عويج) اللسان هين ..

الكلام ما تلقي ليك كوم جلافيط لابدين بهناك
أصلو الجماعة ديل بالحيل بحبو النسنسة



 

المثنى يكون قعد كتيييييرمع النفطى
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بإذن الله منصورين 
والحمد لله إنه فرق شمال إفريقيا ما بقوا زى زمان 
المطلوب الإستعداد الجاد من الكل وخاصة اللاعبين 
وعلينا كمشجعين التشجيع وليس التنظير وهو المرض الذى تسلل لدواخلنا من بعض اعلامنا
وعلى اعلاميينا ترك التنظير ولعب دور الجهاز الفنى وترك الامر لكاربونى واعوانه وان ينحصر دورهم فى حث الجمهور على التشجيع 
إذا لعب كل منا دوره ولم يتعدى على إختصاصات الآخرين فالفوز سيكون حليفنا بإذن الله
يا رب ببركة هذه الجمعة انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

بإذن الله منصورين 
والحمد لله إنه فرق شمال إفريقيا ما بقوا زى زمان 
المطلوب الإستعداد الجاد من الكل وخاصة اللاعبين 
وعلينا كمشجعين التشجيع وليس التنظير وهو المرض الذى تسلل لدواخلنا من بعض اعلامنا
وعلى اعلاميينا ترك التنظير ولعب دور الجهاز الفنى وترك الامر لكاربونى واعوانه وان ينحصر دورهم فى حث الجمهور على التشجيع 
إذا لعب كل منا دوره ولم يتعدى على إختصاصات الآخرين فالفوز سيكون حليفنا بإذن الله
يا رب ببركة هذه الجمعة انصر المريخ 



 
مشكور على مشارتك الرائعة 
كاربونى الحمد للعه عارف شغلو كوييس 
وما مادى اى زول فرصة يتدخل فى شغلو
*

----------


## رشيدي

*  انشاءالله منصورين ومتأهلين للمجموعات
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

 انشاءالله منصورين ومتأهلين للمجموعات



 
الدعوات الصالحات هى كل ما يحتاحه المريخ
*

----------


## nona

*الاخ سارق الفرح بالجد سرقت الفرح معقول سرقت مني البوست بدري المهم النصر للزعيم وانت فال حسن لكن راجع تاريخ المبارة دي كبكبة ولاشنو 
اللهم انصر الزعيم نصراً مؤزر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*المنتصر في المباراه
سيخطف كاس البطوله
لأنهما الأجدر
والنصر بأذن الله 
من نصيب اخوة العجب
ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

المناسبة دورى ابطال افريقيا 
 المريخ (السودان) vs الترجى (تونس )
 المكان استاد المنزه 
 الزمان الجمعة 23 مايو 2010م 
 الساعةالسادسة مساءا 




 البوست دا انا كفكفت ليهو إيدي وكنت عايز افتحوا من بدري !!..
 أرجو ان لا ينطبق عليك المثل القائل شقي الحال ..... !!
 تخريمه :
 الله يستر يا سارق الفرح من هسه شربت لينا كلتشي وحرمتوا من مباراة الترجي !!
 ودعتك لأمين الوداعة يا الكلك شجاعه !! ..

*

----------


## احمر شديد

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

البوست دا انا كفكفت ليهو إيدي وكنت عايز افتحوا من بدري !!..
أرجو ان لا ينطبق عليك المثل القائل شقي الحال ..... !!
تخريمه :
الله يستر يا سارق الفرح من هسه شربت لينا كلتشي وحرمتوا من مباراة الترجي !!
ودعتك لأمين الوداعة يا الكلك شجاعه !! ..



 

هههههههههههههههه

اتمها ليك 

يا الاسد الرهيب الراضع الشجاعة رضاعة 
يا اللابس فى يمينو الدبلة وفى شمالو الساعة
ح نغلب الترجى ونفوز بكل شجاعة 
لمن يحترمنا ويعمل فروض الطاعة 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*وما النصر الا من عند الله
اللهم انصر سودان المريخ
 اللهم نصرك الذى وعدت
وان ينصركم الله فلا غالب
         لكم
*

----------


## تينا

*ماتسمع الكلام ده الجماعه كلهم كانو ضاربين الجرسة اول مافتحت البوست الناس نحلو 
عشان انت فتحت البوس وانت جالب الفرح منتصرين انشاالله وده تفاؤل بيك قول يارب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ماتسمع الكلام ده الجماعه كلهم كانو ضاربين الجرسة اول مافتحت البوست الناس نحلو 
عشان انت فتحت البوس وانت جالب الفرح منتصرين انشاالله وده تفاؤل بيك قول يارب



 
مشكورة ياتيناعلىشعورك الطيب
منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*المريخ أســـــد صفتو الثبــــــات والمنــــــعة 
مــــــن أكل الضراع تحلالـــو قدلة وكرعــــة
وما بعرف الهروب و الإنكســــار والرجعـــة
و ما برجاها من إيد غيرو فرحـــة وشبعــــة
أصلها من صفـــــات شبه الكلاب والضبعـــة
شكراُ لك وللدكتور طارق محجوب صاحب 
المسدار وبالتوفيق للزعيم ويا سارق الفرح بأذن الله
ستجلب الفرح لسودان المريخ وحينها سترفرف أعلام المريخ
 عالية خفاقة على مدى الدهور والأجيال تعبيراً على نهاية الترجي
من دوري الابطال علي يد أبناء مانديلا وابطال سيكافا 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*العرقلة فى تونس ثم الاجهاز على الترجى فى الرد كاسل
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياعمك بتاع الفرح جبت ليك البوست من الصفحة التالتة انت نسيت ولا شنو وكمان جبت ليك معاه موية باردة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك بتاع الفرح جبت ليك البوست من الصفحة التالتة انت نسيت ولا شنو وكمان جبت ليك معاه موية باردة



 
 :CEDP_Stealer:يا عمك
 مشكور على
جيبة البوست 
وشيل الموية :016:
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*





المناسبة : دوري ابطال افريقيا الدور الـ 16

التاريخ : الجمعة 23/04/2010م

التوقيت :6:00 بتوقيت السودان
4:00 بتوقيت تونس 

مكان اللقاء : ملعب إستاد 7 نوفمبر (رادس)
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*ملعب المباراة :

استاد :7 نوفمبر (رادس)




سعة الإستاد : يسع الملعب لـ60.000 متفرج

أرضية الملعب : عشبية
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*القنوات الناقلة :

قناة الشروق .


الاذاعة السوداني
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مدربي الفريقين :
مدرب الترجي :

التونسي / فوزي البنزرتي


*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مدرب فريق المريخ








البرازيلي / جوزيه لويس كاربوني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ماشاء الله عليك يانزار كدا البوستات ولا بلاش:1 (4):
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ما شاءالله تبارك الله روعة لكن يا نزار يديك الف عافية وبالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*جد لشئ جميل انت راجل فنان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوور مجهود جبار
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا سلام عليك يا ابن اخي على هذا البوست المموسق الجميل ..
تخريمه :
للذين لا يعرفون نزار عبده :
نزار عبده من شباب الزعيم اليفع الذين نشأوا وسط اسرة هلالية بحته إلا أنه لم يستطع أن يغالب الفطرة السليمة ونشأ وترعرع على حب الزعيم ..
نزار معطون يحب الزعيم .. يحبه بصوره جنونية وهو لا زال ابن الـ15 عشر عاما ..

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*مشكور مازنبي شهووووووور
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*من منكم يتوقع ان تاتي هذه الجمله من مزيع لامع وفي اذاعة ظلت تنادي بالوطنيه والحياد في المباريات ولكن هل هي بداية حرب علي الزعيم ؛ كيف يمكن لمزيع ان تطلع منه مثل هذه الجمله الا ان يكون مايل للطرف الاخر ؛ ثانيا كيف تكون اليوم حمله نصرة الهلال والمعروف ان المريخ هو الذي يلعب غدا وتبقي ثلاثه ايام علي مباراة الجلافيط ؛ لانريد منكم نصره الله غني عنكم ؛
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*المزعلنك دييل أكيد ناس الهلاليه fm104
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*هو في غيرهم وبكل تبجح يحاول ان يصلح الجمله لكن الفي القلب ظهر بدري
                        	*

----------


## مهودا

*انت متضايق ليه ديل رشاشات معروفين مافيهم الا عوض الجيد الكباشي والله هو ماشبههم لكن نقول شنو قال صاحبها طلع في الاستفتاء احسن اعلامي رياضي تتصور زيتنا في بيتنا

*

----------


## acba77

*الجلافيط ديل اصلو معروفين من بدري
                        	*

----------


## gafar

*ولا يهمكم يا شباب وديا كلها مؤشرات طيبه على انو  الزعيم ح يطلع بنتيجه ايجابيه ان شاء الله
وبعدها لكل حادث حديث زى ما بقولو .
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أين أنت يا سارق الفرح يا شجاع؟؟

*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*إن شاء الله منتصرين ... وبإذن الله متأهلين .... وبكاربوني واثقين ... ولعيبتنا جاهزين. 
 دي مباراة كاسروكا ووارغو وقبلهم الساحر كاربوني ... يااااااااااااااااااارب انصرنا ..
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الأخوة الصفوة 
التحيات الزاكيات
24 ساعة تفصل نجومنا المرصعة بالنجوم من بدء رحلة التألق والانتصار واكتب متفائلاً حد الاقتناع من نصر أراه وشيك.. ولازمني احساس غير منقطع بذلك منذ وصول الأحمر الوهاج لدور ال16 وأنا أحس بنتيجة 2/1 لصالحنا وأتمناه أن تكون حقيقة غداً بهدفي النفطي :ANSmile33:ووارغو. وذادني ثقة الظروف المتكررة التي ساندت المريخ كثيراً رغم صعوباتها فأبطالنا عودونا بأنهم معدن نفيس يتلألأ في الظلام . ونجوماً ساطعة تنير كل عتمة.زادهم ثقة مدرب قدير وخبير قالها بالفم المليان أنه سيلعب للانتصار ولن يلعب للتعادل.
وعلمي أنكم مثلي يشقيكم طول الانتظار وتملاءكم حسرة البعد عن موقع الحدث فللمريخ شعبية جارفة سيحلون محلكم هناك سودانيون وبعثات متعددة الجنسيات وسيزدنا شعبيةً الأخوة التوانسة محبي الأحمر الوهاج من الصفاقسي والأفريقي التونسي وعشاق اللعبة الحلوة من النجم الساحلي.
فقط فلنبدأ نحن مسيرة الانتصار من هنا .. :1 (43):فالمريخ يفقدكم غداً في موقع الحدث ويحتاجكم بالدعاء والصلوات .. أدعوا الله له النصر ... وأقرأوا لأجله الفاتحة والاخلاص والمعوذتين... فليلعب كل منا دوره ..
*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*كلامك رائع يا رائع

ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

كلامك رائع يا رائع

ومنصورين باذن الله



مشكور علي المرور والتعليق
اللهم يا رازق ياعظيم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هذه هي الروح التي يجب ان تسود
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سبحان الله
الناس ديل ما بيخجلو كلو كلو؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الإختشوا مــــــــــــــــــــاتو . 

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هذه هي حلاوة الزعيم تظهر في حقدهم عليه
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*مساء الورد لااحلي ناس غداً انشاء الله يبدا المريخ الطريق نحو اللقب الافريقي فمباراة الغد امام الترجي بمثابه اختبار حقيقي للمريخ وانا واثقة ان الزعيم افضل من الجميع ومافي فريق يعلو عليه وثقتنا كبيرة اننا افضل من الترجي وبقية الفرق في المنافسة فنحن نملك افضل اللاعبين في افريقيا والوطن العربي ولايوثر تغير الاداء والمستوي من مباراه الي اخري فالزعيم يعرف كيف يعطي الكبار حقهم  ونتمني ان يكون لسان حال المريخاب يقول
سكت فغر أعدائى السكوت
وظنونى لأهلى قد نسيتُ 
وكيف أنام عن سادات قوم 
أنا من فضل نعمتهم ربيتُ
وإن دارت بهم خيل الأعادى 
ونادونى أجبت متى دعيتُ
بسيف حده يزجى المنايا
ورمح صدره الحتف المميتُ
خلقت من الحديد أشد قلبا 
وقد بلى الحديد وما بليتُ
وفى الحرب العوان ولدت طفلاً
ومن لبن المعامع قد سقيتُ
ولى بيتٌ علا فلك الثريا
تخر لعظمِ هيبته البيوتُ المريخ حيفوز انشاء الله 
بمووووووووووووووووت في المريخ 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*روعة يا عاشقة : كلمات جميلة زي ستها . 

التحية لكل المتبتلين في محرابه . 

ربنا ينصرنا  . 
ويا مريخ : أقدل وسكت الخشامة . 

بالدغري : أنا ظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي بموووووووووووووووت في الزعيم . 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تزعل ليييييييييييه
هو لو بيعرف يميز ويختار الكلمات المناسبة وبيعرف وطنية ما كان بيكون صفوة

انك لا تهدي من أحببت لكن الله يهدي من يشاء
واجبنا أن ندعو الله أن يهديه 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

روعة يا عاشقة : كلمات جميلة زي ستها . 

التحية لكل المتبتلين في محرابه . 

ربنا ينصرنا  . 
ويا مريخ : أقدل وسكت الخشامة . 

بالدغري : أنا ظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي بموووووووووووووووت في الزعيم . 




شكراً ليك يامثني
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أبلغ تشبيه ( الليلة القفلة وبكرة العيد)
يا يوم بكرة اسرع جيب لي خبيراً سعيد
قول لي المريخ في دورينا مشي بعيد
أمن دفاعتوا بي لاسانا ومعاهو سعيد
حكم وسطه ورمي باصاتو لوارغوولا حميد
وأسألنا لامن ننتصر نوقد شموع العيد
*

----------


## acba77

*عاشقة النيل اسم يدل علي الشفافيه والاحساس المرهف والشعور الطيب وانعكس ذلك علي كلماتك الجميله والمموسقه احيي فيك روح الثقافه العاليه والفهم العميق
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا مكاشفى  فوووق
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*لنا عزيمة لا تلين .. وامنيات تكاد تعانق عنان السماء .. لا نعرف الخوف .. نخوض المعارك بكل شراسة بعزيمة واصرار كبيرين .. فالمريخ هو كبير عندنا وهم يعرفونه جيدا .. 
لماذا يرتجف البعض .. لماذا عشعش هاجس الخوف علي غالبية محبي المريخ  .. نحن الاعلون .. نحن الاقوى .. وباذن المولى تبارك وتعالي غدا سيسكت ابناء المريخ الجميع .. وسيلقمون كل من تمنى لهم الهزيمة حجرا .. وعلينا ان لا ننسى باننا نقول ونيعد بان مريخنا في الشدة بأس يتجلى ..
اللاعبون يعلمون جيدا بان هذه المباراة هي العبور الحقيقي الي الكأس الغالية .. ويعلمون مدى اهمية المباراة من كل النواحي .. ويعلمون جيدا ان قلوب الملايين من ابناء السودان تخفق مرات ومرات مساندة لهم .. والملايين رفعت اكفها للمولى تبارك وتعالى ان ينصر المريخ .. فهل بعد كل هذا تظنون ان لاعبي المريخ سيخذلوكم .. لا والله .. لن يخذلنا ابناء المريخ .. (ان شاء الله) .. سيقدمون لنا محاضرة كروية راقية في تونس الخضراء .. وسيجعلون من كل سوداني يفتخر ويفاخر بكرة القدم في السودان .. وسنغني غدا هنا .. من غيرنا يعطي لهذا الشعب معني ان يعيش وينتصر ..ومن غيرنا قد وهب الافراح ما وهب .. ومن غيرنا قادر علي مقارعة المستحيل ..
غدا سنكتب .. مريخنا تمرس بالافات حتى تركها تقول امات الموت ام ذعر الذعر .. المصائب والعوارض لن تزيد المريخ الا قوة ومنعة وباذن الله سيكون مرمى المريخ عصيا على مهاجمي الترجي 
علينا ان ندعو .. لا نملك الا الدعوات للاعبين .. قلوبنا معكم يا لاعبي المريخ امنياتنا تترآى امامكم ..
احلامنا امالنا علي عاتقكم .. اعلم انكم لن تخذولنا .. وانتم جديرون بان تحققوا لنا هذه الامال والتطلعات ...
اللهم انصر المريخ ..
*

----------


## nona

*جنس رجفي وكبكبة 
انشاء الله ببركة الجمعة اليوم العظيم ربنا ينصر الزعيم اااااااااامين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ان شاء الله ...
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*واثقين في نجومنا
                        	*

----------


## Almotaz

*ان شاء الله المريخ يطلع بنتيجة ايجابية
                        	*

----------


## salam

*عاااااادي ..نحن زاااتنا بنتفاءل بي برطعتم دي !
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*ان شاء الله المريخ يطلع ظافرا من هذه المباراة 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*أحب نجومك أحب نجومك من دفاعك لي هجومك . 

بإذن الله منصورين . 

*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ناس يوسف السماني هو ده جلفوطي معروف قال المريخ بتغلب كم شوف الجلافيط ال.........
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله الذي جعل لنا المنتديات المريخية لتغنيناء عن غثاء الاذاعات
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## الحجاج

*قالوا غالبية الاعضاء من شدة الجرسة والجقليب ... حلموا بالكورة ...
غايتو الكورة عملت للناس هارت في كلى ..وسببت ليهم طسأة في اعالي العنق ربما قد تؤثر في مقبل الايام علي الخلب والشراشيف ...
كدي كل واحد يحكي لينا الحلم بتاعو هنا قبل المباراة ...
..............................................
انا البقول ليكم ما متجرس حلمت بالكورة .. لكن انا خلوني بحكي في النهاية ...
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تحضيرات نادي المريخ السوداني


Facebook 
Facebook 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تشكيلة مثالية الى حد كبير 
بالتوفيق للمريخ فى مباراة اليوم 
ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## صخر

*تحية طيبة
نرجو من ا لاخوة الافاضل  مدنا بتردد القناة الناقلة لمباراة المريخ والترجي علي النايل سات ولكم جزيل الشكر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا جماعة اخبار محمد كمال شنو
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*بسم الله نبدأ .. بالدعاء 
اللهم انصر مريخ السودان على الترجي التونسي
هذا سيكون البوست المباشر اثناء المبارة
وب تعليقات ووصف للمبارة من قب الاعضاء ثم يتم توثيقه في قسم المباريات

(انشاء الله ما أكون كج :fgf1::fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اها قولو كاسروقا بيشيل بي فوق كان جلاها بي تحت ما بطير لينا
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*التوفيق للمريخ إن شاء الله.......
*

----------


## Almothanna

*محمد ياأخوي البوست دا حاجزو وفاتحو من قبل أسبوعين سارق الفرح . 
أرجو التنسيق . 

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الاعصاب بايظه والله 
الحال صعب شديد
ويارب 
انصر المريخ


*

----------


## m_mamoon

*سوري ما كنت عارف ...خلاص ننتقل لي بوست (سارق الفرح)
الحمد لله زاتو على الاقل لو اتكجينا ما تقولو دا انا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ارجو الدمج من الادراة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*بالتوفيق للمريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق الشايب الجيلي

*بالامس القريب كان الزعيم قد شد الرحال الي الجماهيرية 
بخصوص مباراة في دوري الابطال المؤسم الماضي 
اشفق الكثير منا علي الزعيم لما للاتحاد من قــوة وسط انصاره 
و كان الاتحاد يتمتع بنفس طويل و قوة في كل خطوط الفريق ..
ذهب المريخ و كان يؤمن بان النصر يتحقق بالميدان 
و ليس بعدد الجماهير و الخرفات التي تسبق اللقاء 
كان مؤمن بشي واحد ان الذهاب الي دوري المجموعات 
عن طريق الاتحاد و قد كان ...،،،
ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة نفس الملامح و الخرافات و النسيج ،،
الترجي التونسي ،، انه كما قال جمال ابو عنجة ليس برشلونة او شليسي .. 
الترجي التونسي فريق يقابل المريخ بعدد 11 لاعب بالميدان
و ليس بعدد 50000 الف متفرج داخل المستطيل الاخضر ..
و نجوم الزعيم لقادرون ان يحجمو هذا الترجي و ان كان لديهم فريق قوي 
عجباً لدينا ما هو قادرون علي فعل المستحيل بالميدان .. 
و بإذن الله نقول مبروك في نهاية المطاف
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لا ادري لكن نفس الاحساس بان المريخ 
سيخرج منتصرا في هذه المباراة
هذا الاحساس لم يتغير يوما ما
ولكن اليوم احساسي يحدثني بثقة بان نجوم سودان المريخ
سيكونون في الموعد وفاءً لجماهيرهم وناديهم ولايداهور
اللهم سدد رميهم 
...

*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا شخصيا حلمتا انو انا لاعب في المريخ ..
وكنا لاعبين مع النيل الحصيصا والكورة انتهت درون 1-1
وعتدي كورة لعبتها خشت وما خشت والحكم ما حسبها وانا داقي جرس بس في القون الما حسبو ... وصحيت عىل كدا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ايوا يا فارس ساعدنا بالمروحة والموية الباردة
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الصادق يا رائع انشاء الله نلطش الجماعة ونتأهل . 

كلامك جميل ، الله يدينا الفي مرادنا . 

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله على النايل ما عندى لكن على الarabsat 2b
fre\11726
pol\v
rate\27499
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## salam

*أعلنت الشروق رسميا نقلها للمباراة في تمام السادسة بتوقيت السودان.... اللهم أنصر المريخ . 
*

----------


## salam

*ولله الحمد وربنا يتم المراد حلمت بالكورة إنتهت تعادل بدون تفاصيل سوى أني كنت بين مبسوط بما تحقق وآسف على ضياع الفوز من واقع مجريات اللقاء!
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*اقلام مريخية....... أم الهلالية
*

----------


## تينا

*حلم شنو جنس هضربه خليها ساي
بس كترنا من الدعاء
انت ماتخلي الدعاء
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أول حاجة شكراً ليك
وانشاء الله المريخ منتصر باذن واحد أحد

واخدا مني كلمة
الاتحاد الليبي أبدع فيه راجي عبد العاطي
والترجي ح يبدع فيه نجم الدين عبدالله
*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة salam
					

أعلنت الشروق رسميا نقلها للمباراة في تمام السادسة بتوقيت السودان.... اللهم أنصر المريخ . 



 :1 (9):  خبر حلوووووووو
                        	*

----------


## MR_ZED

*على النايل سات 10796 V 27500 
او مشاهدة القناة التونسية السابعةعلى الإنترنت   
http://www.tunisie7.tn/template.php?code=130
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*شروووق والينا فأل حسن بأذن الله ( والله ياجماعة الرجفة بدت فيني )
*

----------


## najma

*:fgf3:   :fgf3:   :fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

:fgf3: :fgf3: :fgf3:



 
اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*منتصرين بإذن من رفع السماء بلا عمد يارب أنصر المريخ اليوم يااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## manooo

*انا حلمت انو المريخ كان غالب واحد جابو النفطي فاول بس نهاية الكورة كاسروقوا جلاها و المهاجم انفرد :575: :8hr: .............. واللة ياجماعة انا زاتى عايز اعرف الكورة خشت و لا اكرم صداها
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

بالتوفيق للمريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم



بالرجوع لتاريخ البوست : الله يستر ما تركبنا التونسية يا وجع !!!
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بالرجوع لتاريخ البوست : الله يستر ما تركبنا التونسية يا وجع !!!



 
س:enfjaar:ملعب رادس عندك شك
*

----------


## Almothanna

*اللهم انصر الزعيم . 
اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم وغدا وكل يوم . 

*

----------


## قنوان

*يا الله سودانا فوق ومريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله طلعت شاطر كده مظبوط 
ادينا النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر المريخ 
وين الدعوات
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المباراة ستبداء في تمام السادسة بتوقيت السودان
الرابعة بتوقيت تونس
استاد السابع من نوفمبر الشهير بملعب رادس
التشكيلة
 اكرم
سفاري-كاسروكا-مصعب-الباشا
سعيد-لاسانا-نجم الدين-نفطي
وارغو-ميدو 


الناقل الحصري
قناة الشروق

بالتوفيق يا زعيم

*

----------


## Almothanna

*الآن مع الإستديو التحليلي : مازدا والمهدية . 

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*يارب يارب 
انصر الزعيم يارب

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*جاهزيييييين يا جماااااعة...........
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بسم الله ....الله أكبر...
النصر إن شاء الله للمريخ...
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياجماعة عايزين فاتحة قوية قبل المبارة 
بسم الله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووق
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا المكاشفى فوق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يالصالحين لفريق الصالحين ....
*

----------


## Almothanna

*ياأخونا كان بقينا حيين بنتلاقى بعد المبارة .
اللهم انصر الزعيم . 
معاكم سلامة .  

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
وبس
يامكاشفي شنو الصالحين شنو

ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب
يااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا حككككككككككككككككم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*المذيع ده مالو 
احنا برانه راجفين
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الحكم فظيييع
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*خمسة لعيبة مقابل واحد اللزعيم
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*الكورة بدت 

ادونا الاخبار اول باول 
انا ماقادر افتح التلفزون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يغطية ضعيفة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الدفاع ما مطمن
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اداءضعيف حتى الان
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*رقابة مكثفة على النفطى
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اللهم انصر المريخ وبشع بالترجي اليوم
...

*

----------


## africanu

*ده شنو
في زول فاهم حاجة
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*دا شنو؟؟؟؟
دا شنو؟؟؟؟؟
الله يسترنا الليلة...
يا جمااااااعة  فى شنو؟؟؟؟
أنا بحلم ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## najma

*نتيجة ثقيلة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*لا حول ولاقوة الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لاعبى المريخ واقفيين يتفرجوا...
لا دفاع لا وسط و لا هجوم و لا حراسة..
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لو فى زووول فاهم حاجة يفهمنى والله حأكسر التلفزيون...
*

----------


## africanu

*ربي اســـــــــــتر

دفاع المريخ ماذا يحصل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

لو فى زووول فاهم حاجة يفهمنى والله حأكسر التلفزيون...





التلفزيون ذنبه شنو؟؟
عينك في الفيل وجاري للتلفزيون؟؟
 
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*يارب يا ساتر
*

----------


## africanu

*يالطيف الطف
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أدمنت ريدك وعشقت ريد غيري

*

----------


## africanu

*ده ما كلام ياناس
تباعد كل الخطوط 
غياب تام للتفاهم
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*بلة والزومة
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*كم لحدي اسي
انا بطني طمت
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ده ما كلام ياناس
تباعد كل الخطوط 
غياب تام للتفاهم













الناس ديل لاعبين بتشكيلة تمرين أمس ولا شنو؟؟

*

----------


## africanu

*ده حكم شنو ده
الله ينعل يومك يامرض
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا رب انصر المريخ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## najma

*قربت تجي يا الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أمام اللاعبين 45 دقيقة أخري
وبعدها نكون أو لا نكون
وأنشالله تتغير النتيجة للافضل
ولا لليأس ولا للاحباط
هي مسؤلية اللاعبين في المقام الاول
ونحن نتبعهم بالدعوات
ولا تبخلوا بالدعوات لهم
وانشالله تتغير النتيجة للافضل
بس قولوا يا رب

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*النتيجة كم
كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لا نيأس ولنتبعهم بالدعوات

*

----------


## najma

*والله شي يخوووف عديييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب المريخ يحرز إن شاء الله هدف واحد و تنتهى 3\1 المريخ بكون عندو فرصة....
يارب يا رب أنصر المريخ.........
يارب أنصر المريخ 
اللهم أنصرنا يا رب العالمين....
يارب النصر 
يا رب تقيف النتيجة على كدا...و نحرز هدف....
يارب أنصر المريخ...

*

----------


## MR_ZED

*المريخ لم يجد توازنه في هذا الشوط وتلخبط والترجي ضرب بقوة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*دا شنو دا ما المريخ البنعرفوا لكن برضوا مافي ياس 
ياب يارب التعادل انشاء الله  واحد
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حقو يغيروا اكرم ويغيروا الدفاع المهم كاربوني يتصرف دايرين التعادل او انشاء الله واحد بالجد انا بطني طمت
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم ثبت أقدام لاعبي المريخ اللهم انصرهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم ثبت أقدام لاعبي المريخ اللهم انصرهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم ثبت أقدام لاعبي المريخ اللهم انصرهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم ثبت أقدام لاعبي المريخ اللهم انصرهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم ثبت أقدام لاعبي المريخ اللهم انصرهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم ثبت أقدام لاعبي المريخ اللهم انصرهم 
اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
هسة جيت ... وما فاهم حاجة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*دايرين قوون واحد بس 
ونثبت على كدا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا مجاهد الرسالة وصلت 
برضو متوقعة منك 
يا سبحان الله
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مجاهد منو؟ ومالو؟
                        	*

----------


## yahiaginawi

*اكرم غير مطمئن ومصعب  ما بنفع في الدفاع سفاري و التاني ده الباشا برضو  تعبان عايزيين كورسات
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ياجماعة الاقوان جات متين ؟
وجابن منو؟
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة هسة أدعو الله والتنظير سيبو بعدين
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ياجماعة كاسروقا شنو البتلعبو في مبارة زي دي انا دقيت جرس بس كل المريخاب قالو لي دا كلا صح
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*حتى لو انتهت على كدا ما بطال المهم ما يزيدن ونحصل الهلال
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة اتفاعلو معاي ..انتو جريتو وين ؟؟ اللهم النصر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نجم مفترض يرجع الى الخلف مع سفاري
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا رب نصرك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ستار
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*يااااااااا رب استر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا ما متابع الكورة لا بالرادي لا بالتلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## MR_ZED

*المريخ بدا يضغط ويخرج من مناطقه
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اتذكرو اننا درنا مع خريبكة في الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اياكم والاندفاع الغير محسوب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*عليك الله ماتشلنا وتعمل لينا وجع قلب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*خطورة مضاعفة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يلا يا شباب الدعاء الدعاء
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*أسمعوها مني .. ما تندفعو للامام وتهملو ورا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يارب العالمين أسمع كلمة قوووووون للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ركنية يا رب
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*وااااااااااااااحد بس يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*كم 
وصلت لحدي اسي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*مش معقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب يا كريم
انصر المريخ
يا الله
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله ساجور عجيب دقت مرتين في القائم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ضربة جزاء غير  محتسبة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يارب هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*توكلت على الله ,, اللهم انصر المريخ
يا شباب طمنوني
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا لاعبين المريخ جيبو قون واحد وأسألونا من الباقيات في امدرمان
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة الحكم كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نحن برانا دمرنا موسى الزومة وبلة جابر دي مبارياتهم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*لا فائدة ,,,,
ليس يوم المريخ
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*كم يانااااااااااااااااااااااااس 



 الكورة كم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لدينا مبارايات مهمة في الدوري ارجو ان لا ننهار
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب هدف 
هدف واحد يارب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب النجمة
					

كم يانااااااااااااااااااااااااس 



 الكورة كم






ما زالت 3 مقابل صفر
 
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*قولو

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يارب هدف واحد للمريخ يا رب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا الله 
يا رب 
هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*يااااااااااااا رب هدف واحد
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اقوانهم جابا منو؟
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ما زالت 3 مقابل صفر



 


عليك الله
رسل لي رسالة قول
3/2 
علييييييييييييييييييك
اغلي حاجة  عندك


قول يارب
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

اقوانهم جابا منو؟



 

انشاء الله جابة 

صلاح ادريس انت عايز بيها 
شنو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*العجب يفعل العجب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نحن ضخمنا الترجي شديد ,,ودي العاقبة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

اقوانهم جابا منو؟




جات براها عندك اعتراض
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب هدف للمريخ
يا رحمن يارحيم
يا ملك يا قدوس
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ضربتين جزاء 
لم يحتسبهما الحكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب يارب يا رب يارب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*بس داير اعرف يا حبيب النجمة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ما شاء الله 
فيصل عجب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب العالمين هدف للمريخ
يا الله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الترجى يلعب كرة غير نظيفة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*محمد كمال
وحبيب النجمة انتى اتفشيتو فيني قايلني رشاشة ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا الله يا الله 
يا كريم هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اللهم يا رب هدف يحرزه العجب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

محمد كمال
وحبيب النجمة انتى اتفشيتو فيني قايلني رشاشة ولا شنو؟



معليش يا حبيبنا اعزرهم 
الاعصاب با يظة والله
ربنا يعينا 
قول 
يارب هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*??????????????????????????????????
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

يارب هدف واحد للمريخ يا رب



 
يازول مالك روق الله يرضي عليك

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اول هزيمة للمريخ فى الموسم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*المبارة انتهت؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الزمن كم يا اهلنا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*وينك انتا يا ايداهو ...
افتقدتك اكتر هسة
 استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

المبارة انتهت؟



ياخ عليك الله ماتوترنا ياخ
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الرشاشات يشيلو ويمسكلو ويرسلو لي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة انتو داقين جرس مالكم؟
انا ما متابع لا تلفزيون لا رادي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

يا جماعة انتو داقين جرس مالكم؟
انا ما متابع لا تلفزيون لا رادي



 يا سارق الفرح الاخبار شنو ختونا في الصورة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

يا جماعة انتو داقين جرس مالكم؟
انا ما متابع لا تلفزيون لا رادي



خلاص اقعد ساكت لم تجى حاجة بيكتبوها ليك هنا في البوست بس ماتبوظ اعصابنا اكتر من كدا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا جماعة الله يهدينا ويهديكم قولوا حاجة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*طيب الزمن كم؟
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حكم     جبان
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
الحمدلله الذي لا يحمد علي مكروه سواه
الحمدلله

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*حاجة 




اها(اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فينا)
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا جماعة الكورة انتهت؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا جماعة والله النفس غلبنا 
ورونا الحاصل شنو ياخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*انتهت جولة
وتبقت أخري
ولا لليأس

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الحمد لله على كال حال
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

حاجة 




اها(اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فينا)



 ياخ انتا رايق بششششششششششكل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*انتهت ...........
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

انتهت ...........



 
الحمد لله علي كل حال
*

----------


## قنوان

*ح نعوض انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ح نعوض انشاء الله



 
امين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نتيجة ثقيلة ومن الان 

اعلن



عن


وقفتنا القوية مع المريخ في الاياب
المهم الان لدينا مبارتان دوريتان يجب ان نركز فيهما جيدا حتى لا ينهار الموسم
كما حصل بعد فقدان سيكافا .. 
كما يجب أن نبدأ الاعداد الذهني والبدني والنفسي للاعبين
وسنقف معهم ولن نقصر معهم ,, اللهم انصرنا على الترجي
ف
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نتيجة ثقيلة ومن الان 

اعلن



عن


وقفتنا القوية مع المريخ في الاياب
المهم الان لدينا مبارتان دوريتان يجب ان نركز فيهما جيدا حتى لا ينهار الموسم
كما حصل بعد فقدان سيكافا .. 
كما يجب أن نبدأ الاعداد الذهني والبدني والنفسي للاعبين
وسنقف معهم ولن نقصر معهم ,, اللهم انصرنا على الترجي
في الاياب وبثلاثية نظيفة انتاهل بضربات الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ياسلام المريخ في الشوط التاني غير وبشرنا والله وباذن الله في المفخرة حيشوفوا الاسد الثائر ولن نقبل بغير خماسية حارقة تحرق الترجي بالمناسبة اكبر مكسب في اللقاء ده النجم العالمي غاسروكا والله قطع الموية والنور على انرامو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

نتيجة ثقيلة ومن الان 

اعلن



عن


وقفتنا القوية مع المريخ في الاياب
المهم الان لدينا مبارتان دوريتان يجب ان نركز فيهما جيدا حتى لا ينهار الموسم
كما حصل بعد فقدان سيكافا .. 
كما يجب أن نبدأ الاعداد الذهني والبدني والنفسي للاعبين
وسنقف معهم ولن نقصر معهم ,, اللهم انصرنا على الترجي
في الاياب وبثلاثية نظيفة انتاهل بضربات الجزاء



اخي محمد لا اشكك في مريخيتك لكن اتمني ان تراعي مشاعر اخوانك الاخرين في مثل هذة الظروف فالكل متوتر ولا يحتمل الهزل 
ومثل ردودك في هذا البوست قد تعطي عنك صورة سالبة 
فلربما اعتقدك البعض انك لست مريخي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجاهد محمد الهادي
					

ياسلام المريخ في الشوط التاني غير وبشرنا والله وباذن الله في المفخرة حيشوفوا الاسد الثائر ولن نقبل بغير خماسية حارقة تحرق الترجي بالمناسبة اكبر مكسب في اللقاء ده النجم العالمي غاسروكا والله قطع الموية والنور على انرامو



 الله اكبر 
الله يريحك يا مجاهد ياخ دنيا واخرة
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجاهد محمد الهادي
					

ياسلام المريخ في الشوط التاني غير وبشرنا والله وباذن الله في المفخرة حيشوفوا الاسد الثائر ولن نقبل بغير خماسية حارقة تحرق الترجي بالمناسبة اكبر مكسب في اللقاء ده النجم العالمي غاسروكا والله قطع الموية والنور على انرامو



 
متــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوقعة منك 
رســـــــــــــــــــــــالتك وصلت
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

متــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوقعة منك 

رســـــــــــــــــــــــالتك وصلت



 
شنو يا سارق الفرح الكلام دا ما صاح 
نحن ما شاهدنا الكورة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				اخي محمد لا اشكك في مريخيتك لكن اتمني ان تراعي مشاعر اخوانك الاخرين في مثل هذة الظروف فالكل متوتر ولا يحتمل الهزل
ومثل ردودك في هذا البوست قد تعطي عنك صورة سالبة
فلربما اعتقدك البعض انك لست مريخي
			
		


الاخ ريد بلانت حقيقة انا الذي تفاجئت بردود الافعال من الاعضاء
مالذي قلته نا حتى اوتر الاعضاء كل الموضوع انن كنت اتابع المبارة من البوست
ولم اكن استمع للراديو او التلفاز لذلك كنت كثير السؤال
فمثلا عندما كتبت من الذي احز الاهداف؟
كنت اريد ان اعرف هل هم لاعبي الهجوم ام الوسط ام هناك اهداف عكسية
او ظربات جزاء
وتوالت علي الردود  الغير مفهومة
فاحدهم يقول (جابا صلاح ادريس)
والاخر يقول جات براها ...
اما عن الموضوع الذي اقتبسته هذه هو (

	نتيجة ثقيلة ومن الان

اعلن



عن


وقفتنا القوية مع المريخ في الاياب
المهم الان لدينا مبارتان دوريتان يجب ان نركز فيهما جيدا حتى لا ينهار الموسم
كما حصل بعد فقدان سيكافا ..
كما يجب أن نبدأ الاعداد الذهني والبدني والنفسي للاعبين
وسنقف معهم ولن نقصر معهم ,, اللهم انصرنا على الترجي
في الاياب وبثلاثية نظيفة انتاهل بضربات الجزاء 	
	)
اليس هذا هو بصيص الامل الذي يجب ان نتعلق به ام تريدنا ان نبالغ مرة واخر ونذكر اننا سننتصر بخماسية ورباعية وهي ليس بعيدة على الزعيم ولكم واقع الحال يقول غير ذلك انظر الكشف يعج بالاصابات ,,
اخيرا اعتذر لكم ان كنتم قد اسأتم فهمي ولكم العتبى حتى ترضو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*كضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

شنو يا سارق الفرح الكلام دا ما صاح 
نحن ما شاهدنا الكورة



 

العفو 
ليس هذا هو المقصود 
للاسف تم سحب مشاركتو 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

 

العفو 
ليس هذا هو المقصود 
للاسف تم سحب مشاركتو 












معليش يا سارق الفرح
بس شوية الشباب كلها أعصابها تعبانة شوية 



*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*بغض النظر عن النتيجة التي تسبب فيها الحكم وصرف ضربتين جزاء اوضح من الشمس لكن الاولاد امتلكوا الملعب في الشوط الثاني وما احلى اللعب بلمسة واحدة حركة مستمرة واداء قوي الوسط امتع خاصة بعد دخول بلبل ود جابر اصبح الوسط قمة النشاط والسرعة مع نجم الدين الذي اثبت انه من افضل تسجيلات الزعيم في السنوات الماضية ايضا مصعب الذي بدا مضطرب فهو معذور لان التجربة ليست بالسهلة وهي اول مباراة كبيرة يلعبها اما لاسانا فقذيفته واداءه الجاد كان محل اشادة المعلق التونسي الذي ارعبه العجب عند دخوله فما كان له الا ان يترك المباراة ويذكر الكثير عن خبرة العجب ومهاراته عموما الشوط الثاني انا شخصيا امتعني لان الزعيم بخير وانتهي شوط والشوط الثاني علينا فاتني ان اشيد باكرم الحارس لانه ايضا لعب مباراه كبيرة خاصة في الشوط الثاني اما سفاري يلعب بفكر عالي وثقة لكن لياقته تحتاج لمراجعة ناتي للنجم الذي هاجمته الصحف وبعض الصفوة النجم غاسروكا هو نجم من ذهب لاعب كبير ونجم له امكانيات كبيرة جدا فرغم ابتعاده عن التشكيل الاساسي ومطالبة الكثيرين بشطبه الا انه اسكتهم جميعا بادائه القوي والجاد الم يقطع كل الكرات خاصه في الشوط الثاني عن انرامو؟ اثبت انه نجم التسجيلات لاعب قوي وسريع وهو صمام امان حقيقي فقط اذا اعطاه المدرب الفرصة لابد ان يلعب هو وسفاري كثيرا في الدفاع لكي يكون هناك مزيدا من التفاهم والانسجام وقد تحدث عنه المعلق التونسي كثيرا وقال انه لاعب قوي ونجم كبير في منتخب رواندا لقد اثبت في اول تجربه كبيرة انه لاعب المباريات الكبيرة ثبت لنا هذا الثنائي في الدفاع ولن تندم ياكاربوني وضح ان الترجي كتم انفاس النفطي طبعا ده كان معروف اعجبني حقيقة البديل الذي يلعب افضل من الاساسي واعجني اكثر العجب عندما لعب لياقه عالية وفكر عالي طبعا الترجي جايينا هنا في المفخرة حيكون كليتشي رجع والزومة وراجي والنفطي هنا غير وطمبل واهم احتياطي هنا هو الصفوة الصفوة الصفوة
والله اكبر عليك يا الترجي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا مجاهد لو اللاعبين قروا كلامك دا
نقول مبرووووووك من هسي للتأهل ان شاء الله
الله يديك العافية يا ولدنا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الحمد لله غاسروكا ثبت..باذن الله سنتخطى الترجي
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*نتيجة ليست بالسوء الذي يجعلنا نزبح اللعيبة 
فقط السعودي لم يكن في يومه 
اما اكرم منه لله فقد زبحنا من الوريد الي الوريد 
اعود واكرر انه ليست في قامة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*اكرم لعب مباراة كبيرة الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*بالمناسبة هذه الهزيمة سببها الاساسي الاعلام السالب الذي مارس التخويف والرجفه الشديده من الترجي اعلامي المريخ الخوافين مارسوا الرجفه حتى انها ظهرت على بعض لاعبينا في بداية المباراة لتلج الاهداف ولكن بعدها ثبت اللاعبين اقدامهم ولعبوا افضل من الترجي ووضح ان بعض  اعلاميي المريخ جبل الرجاف .
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*شبيه بيسنارية المريخ والاتحاد الليبي هدف في الدقيقة العاشرةوبعدها حسم سريع واستخفاف الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------

